# Biken in Istrien



## chrispippert (16. März 2007)

Hi Biker,

hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit Biken in Istrien im Mai? Gibts irgendwo einen "Moser" für diese Region? 

Bin dankbar für alles

Beste Grüße

chris


----------



## _bergpeter_ (6. April 2007)

so wies ausschaut gibt es keinen "moser" für dort unten! 
und das ist gut so und macht auch den reiz dieser gegend aus, da ist noch pioniergeist gefragt und der mut zu pilotreisen.
aber schön is es dort, schau mal da: http://www.tourfinder.net/de/mtb/tour/show/311/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaro (6. April 2007)

Im Fremdenverkehrsamt Porec oder Vrsar hab ich mir mal ne Karte geholt. Es gibt einige Touren die komplett ausgeschildert sind. Bin von Porec aus die Nord und Süd Runde gefahren. Ist relativ viel über Asphalt und ohne großen Anspruch. Aber besser als gar ned biken.

Gruß Klaro


----------



## rp001 (6. April 2007)

eine alternative zum Fremdenverkehrsamt ist der Bikeladen im Ort. 
Wir haben schon in vielen Ländern sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Einfach reingehen und nach Touren fragen. Entweder ist der Eigentümer selbst aktiver Biker oder kennt zumindest die locals.


----------



## _bergpeter_ (17. April 2007)

ca 30touren in istrien mit beschreibung (auch in deutsch!), karten, höhenprofil und gps-download findet man hier: http://www.istria-bike.com/


----------



## Holzbein (26. August 2007)

Ich war auch in Prorec, habe mir auch die Karte geholt. Die Nordtour ist streckenweise wirklich nett. Auf den Karten sind auch andere Touren, aber die sind nicht ausgeschildert. Ohne GPS keine Chance....

Ansonsten bin ich noch die Vsar Tour (Casanova Trail) von http://www.istria-bike.com/ gefahren (danke Bergpeter). Die ist zu empfehlen und ausgeschildert.


----------



## michih. (16. August 2010)

hi,

gibts irgend wo gutes kartenmaterial fürs garmin?
die karte auf openbikemap.org ist recht schwach von kroatien.

mfg


----------



## loww (15. März 2011)

guten tag 
ich hätte auch mal ne frage und zwar : verstehen die locals einen oder muss ich auf englisch zurückgreifen ... ich hab nämlich keine ahnung ob das in ordnung is und spreche kein stück kroatisch


----------



## cxfahrer (15. März 2011)

Da die alle beim Daimler gschafft haben, versuchs mit schwäbisch.


----------



## Sudija (15. März 2011)

In Istrien ist die Hauptsprache kroatisch. 
Danach sofort italienisch, aufgrund der historisch und geografischen Nähe zu Italien.
In den Küstenorten dürfte man mit deutsch auch keine Probleme bekommen, vor allem ältere Menschen sprechen oder verstehen sehr gut deutsch. Die Jugend ist mehr mit englisch als Fremdsprache aufgewachsen. 

Insgesamt gesehen düftest du also auf Grund von Sprachproblemen in Istrien nicht an Hunger leiden.

Viel Spaß in Istrien, und schreib wie es war.


----------



## nadgrajin (16. März 2011)

Ich war 2009 zuletzt in der Gegend und es war erschreckend wie viele dort Deutsch gesprochen haben. Ich muss sagen ist ein schönes Land doch wenn ich Urlaub mache möchte ich weitgehend von meiner Muttersprache verschont bleiben sonst fehlt mir irgendwie das Urlaubsfeeling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeagain (19. März 2011)

Wir waren letztes Jahr in Istrien, Deutsch und Englisch sind kein Problem.
Und wen es genau interessiert:
http://www.croatiabike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=472


----------



## _bergpeter_ (20. März 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Ich war 2009 zuletzt in der Gegend und es war erschreckend wie viele dort Deutsch gesprochen haben. Ich muss sagen ist ein schönes Land doch wenn ich Urlaub mache möchte ich weitgehend von meiner Muttersprache verschont bleiben sonst fehlt mir irgendwie das Urlaubsfeeling.


Wenn man sich ein wenig mit der Geschichte Istriens auseinandersetzt, ist nur zu verständlich, dass hier neben kroatisch noch deutsch und italienisch gesprochen wird! Der venezianische Einfluss ist vielerorts, besonders in Rovinj und Labin nicht zu verkennen. Das Amphibientheater von Pula bezeugt die jahrhundertelange Zugehörigkeit zum römischen Reich. Die österreichisch- ungarische Monarchie fand in Istrien Ihren Zugang zum Meer und prägte vor allem die Gegend um Opatja, war ja auch Lieblings-Kurort des Kaisers.
Und wie überall setzt sich wegen der globalisierung der Erde auch Englisch immer mehr als Zweitsprache in den Vordergrund.

Wenn jemand Deutsch als Zweitsprache partout nicht ausstehen kann, so sollte er um den Ganzen Balkan einen großen Bogen machen, hier sind die Länder geschichtlich zu sehr vernetzt gewesen, wobei: 
by the way: So schlimm wie in Male ist`s in Istrien noch lange nicht!


----------



## _bergpeter_ (20. März 2011)

michih. schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> gibts irgend wo gutes kartenmaterial fÃ¼rs garmin?
> die karte auf openbikemap.org ist recht schwach von kroatien.
> ...


Ja gibt es! die Adria TOPO 2.10 ist ein Ã¼berraschend genaue Karte mit viel Informationen zu Wanderwegen und Schotterpisten
Wenn du dir hier das update (exe datei mit 405mb) runterlÃ¤dts und installierst, wird die komplette karte automatisch in mapsource eingebunden, ist aber noch nicht freigeschalten.
Man kann sie mit dem freischaltcode "DEMO" freischalten und am PC verwenden, zB zur Tourenplanung. Man kann sie im Demomodus sogar aufs Garmin schicken und sich die Karte am GerÃ¤t anschauen, im Demomodus ist jedoch kein GPS Empfang am Garmin!
Unter "Karten freischalten" und dann "Freischaltcodes anzeigen" kann man dann wieder den Freischaltcode "DEMO" lÃ¶schen, um Mapsource normal nutzen zu kÃ¶nnen.

Wenns gefÃ¤llt: Karte bzw. Freischaltcode kaufen 
mit â¬129.- nicht gerade ein SchnÃ¤pchen, aber sicherlich ihr geld wert!


----------



## kitzi (21. Februar 2013)

_bergpeter_ schrieb:


> Wenns gefällt: Karte bzw. Freischaltcode kaufen
> mit 129.- nicht gerade ein Schnäpchen, aber sicherlich ihr geld wert!


 

Es gibt bereits eine günstiger Version auf microSD Karte die Topo Adria XL um Euro 79,- 


Via BaseCamp ist auch planen von Touren am PC möglich.


Die Abdeckung umfasst digitale topografische Karten für Kroatien, Slowenien sowie Bosnien & Herzegowina, Serbien, Kosovo, Montenegro, Mazedonien und Albanien.

siehe http://www.dream-shop.at/shop_Adria Topo XL_1423.html


----------



## Freeagain (22. Februar 2013)

Es geht mittlerweile noch einfacher: 
man marschiert in Porec zur Tourismuszentrale und verlangt nach dem Ex-Zeitfahr-Europameister Martin Cotar. Der setzt alle Hebel in Bewegung, dass man als Biker das bekommt, was man erwartet!


----------

